# Tuto Aide : iPad 3 & IMAP



## julien590 (17 Mars 2012)

Rebonjour. 

Mini tuto d'aide pour ceux qui comme moi ont bataillé longtemps pour configurer un compte IMAP ( Orange dans mon cas ) sur un iPad 3 récalcitrant qui ne laisse pas le choix et définit le POP par défaut. 

L astuce est très simple:

>Passez en mode Avion

>Aller dans les réglages

>Mail, contact, calendrier

>Ajouter un compte

La il va dire qu'il est impossible de vérifier le serveur

Continuer et la miracle, vous pouvez choisir IMAP ou POP. 

Rentrer les informations en fonctions de votre boîte mail et désactiver le mode avion pour la vérification finale des paramètres. 

Et voilà, un beau compte mail en IMAP


----------



## lolothentique (18 Mars 2012)

julien590 a dit:


> Rebonjour.
> 
> Mini tuto d'aide pour ceux qui comme moi ont bataillé longtemps pour configurer un compte IMAP ( Orange dans mon cas ) sur un iPad 3 récalcitrant qui ne laisse pas le choix et définit le POP par défaut.
> 
> ...





Merci pour ton astuce


----------



## Scatcat (25 Mai 2012)

Un énorme merci à toi. Je bookmark direct cette page


----------



## Lauange (25 Mai 2012)

Tout simplement excellent. Je la note.


----------

